# help..



## bugsbuddy (Feb 12, 2013)

so i m doing my first indoor grow..at 2 weeks now..upgrading my lights to 65w (150) cfl daylights.

i know calculations are correct for space (adding 1 more before flower) and cfls vs hps blah blah

i know what mogul means
my bulbs are mogul sized
i know i need a ballast for each with mogul plug
i got cfl for budget reasons

and my problem?
where the hell can i find a deal on reflectors/ballasts for these mogul tube lights or while i have the receipt, tell me what i should buy instead (cfl only)


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a couple large CFL's but they all have self contained ballasts. Maybe 1000bulbs.com has what you need?


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 12, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have a couple large CFL's but they all have self contained ballasts. Maybe 1000bulbs.com has what you need?



i mean mogul plug in chord sorry, not ballast.

and if anyone else wants to chime in...

I'm think since I want to add another 65W (or larger) to maximize my light amount, maybe i should just upgrade to a complete fixture with a 200W in it?

i wonder would that 200W penetrate as efficient as 2x65W with their ability to be place at different angles?  I'm really lost, and kinda pissed, my plants TELLING me it needs light lol


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 12, 2013)

and if it helps anyone to answer the question, I am growing in a jacuzzi tub, with other plants (hence why I'm focusing on the majority with my good plants :]  tell me if im wrong here too..


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

I grow in a bathtub and I have 1000 W. Started with a 400 and quickly added a 600 to go with it. Good luck Bugs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2013)

bugsbuddy said:
			
		

> so i m doing my first indoor grow..at 2 weeks now..upgrading my lights to 65w (150) cfl daylights.
> 
> i know calculations are correct for space (adding 1 more before flower) and cfls vs hps blah blah
> 
> ...



All CFL bulbs I have seen come self ballasted--I have never even heard of a CFL that needs a ballast.  However, it is a mistake to believe that CFLs are cheaper than HPS lighting.  While you do not need separate ballasts, this contributes to the heat that CFLs emit.  Lumen for lumen, CFLs will put out more heat than a HPS.  In addition they run on the average 62 lumens per watt compared on 150 lumens per watt from many HPS bulbs.  This means that it cost twice in electricity every single month to run CFLs instead of HPS.  When you add the lack of penetration and the light airy buds they produce, CFLs are better used as household lighting.  I am not sure what the larger CFLs bulbs are running, but after you buy mogul sockets, reflectors, bulbs, and cords you may find a HPS a better buy, even without considering your savings in electricity every month.

Lighting is figured by lumens.  Find the lumens on the bulbs you want to use and see if you have enough light.  You should have a reflective surface around your grow.  You want a _minimum_ of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 for flowering.


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2013)

CFL's have a limited role now in my grows. I use one small bulb for my clone bubbler because less intense light is beneficial for root growth. That pretty much says a lot on it's own. Yes you can grow some good bud with them but it costs more than growing better buds with a HPS. I will stick with my HPS until Good LED's come down a bit in price. jmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

T5s are much better for vegging,, and HPS for flower.
I tried the CFLs when I 1st started,,and THG is correct,they put out plenty heat and very little lums for the watts yur burning..


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

ok i like the way hps sounds but i have read everywhere for small indoor grows stick to cfl.  and its only one plant (might start a second) but im using bagseed and just trying to learn how do this before i worry about a garden of clones.


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

and do we calculate cfl grow by the wats they run at (in my case65) or the 150w it says a regular bulb would burn at..or should i just stick to lumen count?  wish they could jack me into the matrix and load this stuff in my head lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

You can grow all the way through to harvest with the T5s Bro,,the CFLS will not Flower worth a crap.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2013)

Bugs you always go by lumens emitted...if a cfl is xx watts and equivelant to xx watts of a normal bulb that is all dog farts and means crap. It's all about the lumens put out and not the watts used. You could be using a really crappy bulb that is not efficient at all and it could be drawing 400 watts of power and only putting out 20,000 lumens. This is why HPS kicks the crap out of CFL's. 600 watt HPS is pretty much your best lumen to watt ratio but most HPS are going to pawn CFL bulbs all day every day. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2013)

bugsbuddy said:
			
		

> ok i like the way hps sounds but i have read everywhere for small indoor grows stick to cfl.  and its only one plant (might start a second) but im using bagseed and just trying to learn how do this before i worry about a garden of clones.



Always go by lumens--the lumens per watt vary so much that using wattage is not a good indicator of adequate light.  Also, for growing purposes, the equivalent wattage is also a useless figure and means nothing.

You can get small wattage HPS lights.  If you are going to be getting anywhere near 150W in your grow space, go with a HPS.  You get so much more bang for your buck, all the way around.  If you keep your eyes open, you can find good buys on things that can be made into growing equipment.  I found 2 150W HPS yard security lights at a yard sale one time for $2 each.  For about another $20-25 I turned them into an air coolable light that could be used for growing.


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for clearing that up, it makes SOOOO much more sense now.  There is a lot of false information put out on forums.  I have seen good CFL grows, but now I realize they have to make that a special concept because it's not anywhere near as effective so to do it well is tough.

so i returned those bulbs and I am going to run a 250W MH with small CFL bulbs I already own just to have some light in the middle of my plants under their canopies.  When I switch to flower I will run a 250W HPS bulb and see how this does for me.

Does this sound more logical to everyone to do 1-3 plants in a bathtub?


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

and since this really started because of budgeting issues ill go ahead and ask if someone knows that good spot to get a cheap priced system, ive seen combos with switchable ballasts so i want to try that route.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Bugs Take a look here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53902&highlight=Broke+Toke

For everything you may wish to know !


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2013)

I buy all of my lighting here as they have very competetive prices and really good service: hpsgrowlightstore.com     but you can also find some very good deals on light kits on Ebay. For a small grow, the 250w hps/mh will do solidly


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2013)

bugsbuddy said:
			
		

> and since this really started because of budgeting issues ill go ahead and ask if someone knows that good spot to get a cheap priced system, ive seen combos with switchable ballasts so i want to try that route.



Amazon sometimes has some good deals.  I would recommend a digital ballast with a cool tube or air coolable reflector.  A small cool tube usually works better in a smaller space.  However, you are pushing things trying to light a bathtub sized space with a 250W.  A 250W (around 28,000 lumens from a 250W HPS bulb) is only good for about 5-6 sq ft.  Even a small bathtub is about 30 x 60 or 12.5 sq ft.  You really need at least a 400W for that space.


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

Just got this on ebay for 100 dollars..has mh and hps 250w bulbs reflector digital ballast and hangars.. i think this and a few supporting cfls will do nice especially for that.price.  will post pics when i set up!  thanks everyone


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 13, 2013)

And timer^


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2013)

bugsbuddy said:
			
		

> Just got this on ebay for 100 dollars..has mh and hps 250w bulbs reflector digital ballast and hangars.. i think this and a few supporting cfls will do nice especially for that.price.  will post pics when i set up!  thanks everyone



You are going to need more light.  A 250W is not enough for over 12 sq ft.  The CFLs are going to be of very limited (if any) benefit.  They need to be extremely close--a couple of inches away--to be of any benefit at all.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 13, 2013)

just partition your space to 2X2, and you will have sufficient lumens per sq/ft


----------



## bugsbuddy (Feb 14, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> just partition your space to 2X2, and you will have sufficient lumens per sq/ft



i liked this idea and im going to put 6 of the low watt cfl bulbs hanging or reflecting up underneath the canopy, so ill make the area slightly wider for that room and include good circulation


----------

